# Firecrackers



## mjetta (Aug 9, 2008)

Posting this in here on suggestion of those in the tolk and talk forum

Gets you ripped, try it and have fun

Got this from another site so no one gets bitchy:


*I did this and it worked like a motherfucker.
It's simply the way you SHOULD be making firecrackers but without a single mistake or problem unlike many errors I read in other threads.. which is why I think this is gonna be the most helpful thread for firecrackers.

Ingredients:

Crackers. 
The bigger the better. DON'T USE BREAD! Bread absorbs peanut butter exactly the same as to how butter dissolves into bread via toast when you put it in the toaster.
You want big crackers because small ones like ritz are hard to handle. PB oozes all over the place and makes a mess.

Tin foil
You need to wrap your firecrackers in tin foil in order to prevent any of the weed to be vaped while in the oven. 1 small sheet as long as it covers the whole cracker is enough. Just place cracker in the center and tighten the tin foil together to be closed off from any air leaks. DO NOT PLACE TIN FOIL IN A MICROWAVE!

Microwave
just to heat the firecrackers for a few seconds. This is important because it prepares the weed to be cooked when placed in the oven after. And can cook remaining weed into the peanutbutter or at least prepares it better when you microwave again later.

Organic peanut butter/Nutella 
Organic is important because you want as much fat as possible. Nutella (that chocolate spread) is better though because it has more fat.
You cannot use artificial pb like skippys and jif and such because there is less fat and overall artificial. You can still use it but it will not be as good at all. 

Oven
Make sure it's set to bake.
Don't freak out if your oven is not clean and using it will result in a ton of smoke. But that's why the tin foil will protect the crackers from gaining a smokey taste. My oven was dirty as FUCK and the whole damn place was filled with smoke but the firecrackers came out/tasted beautiful because the tin foil protected it. Tin foil is your friend.

Weed
about a joint/bowl worth.. like a small nugget for just one firecracker. A fat nugget I took was able to make 4.

Instructions:

PREHEAT oven to 320 NO LESS NO MORE! 340 is the vaping temperature for weed meaning you will burn it away if it's set to 340 but it won't cook right if it's under 320 either. People recommend 280 which I think is fuckin stupid, I did that before and it took like an hour....

Break up the weed into cig tobacco sized DUST! This is important so the peanutbutter can absorb as much as possible. If you just throw in a nugget, it will only absorb thc from the buttom part of the nugget that's touching the pb.

Spread the organic pb on the center of two crackers. You don't want to smear it all over the cracker because that will be messy and weed will just ooze out and you waste a bit.

Sprinkle weed on the center of the peanutbutter. You really don't need a lot.. just enough to cover the center of the pb. If you sprinkle too much all over the peanut butter, then you WILL lose a bit once you place the cracker on top and pb oozes out (keep in mind that organic peanutbutter due to its oil is pretty liquidy so be careful). Carefully place the cracker (doesn't matter if one cracker has more pb than the other) on top of the weed filled cracker and squish them together VERY gently! 

When you are done making them, place them on a plate and microwave them on high power (I set it to 7 to be safe) for exactly 15 seconds no more no less.

THEN you must wrap them in tin foil. You really don't have to wrap it like it's a joint (which is hard to do with a sloppy firecracker) just close the tin foil together to keep it wrapped and away from air leaks.

Place the foiled up crackers on a cookie sheet and put it in the oven FOR EXACTLY 22 MINUTES.
Better set your time correctly. Time is a pretty huge fuckin factor here because we don't want the weed to burn which it will in only 5-10 minutes more than 22.

** After exactly 22 min (i opened the oven right when 60 seconds after 21 min passed lol) The oven should smell a bit like cooked peanutbutter, the tin foil is actually helping the weed smell from leaking (which is great for stealth btw)*​* Take out the firecrackers and remove the tin foil (which will release a beautiful pb weed smell). If done right, the peanutbutter looks tight and stuck like oreo cookies. The crackers are toasty and the pb is toughened.

REMOVE the tin foil and place the cookies in the microwave, yes again, for 15 seconds just like earleir. This cooks any remaining weed left while it is still hot. be quick though. After that, you are done but you should wait till they cool off or you'll burn yourself!



TROUBLES:

People recommend 280 degrees but this is not good because it will cook for a damn near hour till its done.. 340 or higher will burn it. 320 is where it should be at.

Don't be lazy and just throw your firecrackers into the microwave.. this will burn it away.

People who don't use tin foil may burn away their weed when they experiment with different temperatures. Tin foil helps keep firecrackers stable. 

Everyone has different bodies.. it took me 3 hours to reach my peak, but my friend took only less than an hour to reach his (and he got the firecrackers with the LESS weed in them, and got even higher than me!) Don't take more thinking they don't work and end up tripping out.


*


----------



## gimley (Aug 10, 2008)

+rep, I did this in college and completely forgot that this exists or that i ever used to do this, soooo fun and happy times.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you SOO much for this. I'll be doing this in the near future.


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

how much weed if im using schwag>???


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

and what kind of pbutter do u reccommend? and like how much pb per cracker? like 1 or 2 tbsp?


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

all i have is Jiff..choc nutella sounds good heh


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

anyone use JIF and still get stoned???


----------



## skiskate (Aug 10, 2008)

donWonton said:


> anyone use JIF and still get stoned???


I even once used the low fat one and still got plenty fucked. Too fucked actually i just had to go to bed.


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

what if i use schwag? ??


----------



## wackymack (Aug 10, 2008)

deff goin to tryi it in 8-9hrs when i get up

+rep for it,should be great,,got no wraps and dont want to bowl or bong.


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

dude mine just came out, they look perfect, but i have schwag..i made two


----------



## donWonton (Aug 10, 2008)

i smoked like 6 bowls of schwag earlier today so im thinking i wont get too balzed..i shoulda saved it for a morning bake :/


----------



## mjetta (Aug 11, 2008)

howd it go? and how much schwag did ya use?


----------



## donWonton (Aug 11, 2008)

i used about 2 bowls worth of schwag...didnt go all that great because i was getting stoned through out the day..the cracker got a lil burnt, but i think it worked. i dont think i burnt the thc away


----------



## mjetta (Aug 11, 2008)

donWonton said:


> i used about 2 bowls worth of schwag...didnt go all that great because i was getting stoned through out the day..the cracker got a lil burnt, but i think it worked. i dont think i burnt the thc away


I think you'd have to use much more schwag to get yoursefl blazed. Usually if you make one you'll know if it worked. Nam sayin?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 12, 2008)

first time i did these i got very sick so watch out nto to eat to much


----------



## donWonton (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah i didnt put enough in,,i should used like 5 grams of scwhag or some shit maybe 3 or 4/..i used less then a g


----------



## raeman1990 (Aug 16, 2008)

i just did this!!! i just put cracker + weed + pb = HEAVEN!!!

im getting higher as i type!!!!


----------



## drex (Aug 19, 2008)

hi i was wondering with firecrackers if there is anyway to store them, or can i just put them in a bag for eating later


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 19, 2008)

I would think so. I think mj baked goods usually keep as long as any fresh baked good.


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Aug 20, 2008)

i may sound like a idoiot but just getting this straight i get 2 crackers put the weed and pb mix on one cracker and put the other plain cracker on top?(like a sandwhich) Micorwave then wrap in tinfoil then bake then eat? im confused abouth the cracker thing like do i make a sandwhich thing? thanks for the recipe im making these tommmorow!!!

Also about how many should i eat? to get fuking stoned but not sick?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Very good when made with bubble hash and brie.


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 22, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about. That sounds way more appetizing.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 22, 2008)

ya sounds good

ive found the high from these to be universal, no matter what bud you make them from the high is relatively similiar


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Love the avatar M.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 22, 2008)

I made one of these yesterday. didn't seem to work though. it takes a while for it to kick in right? haha


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

At least an hour, don't be shy with the good stuff


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 22, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> At least an hour, don't be shy with the good stuff


well I only made one...should I have made more or should one be enough? I get alright stuff over here, nothing real good over here =/


----------



## mjetta (Aug 23, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> well I only made one...should I have made more or should one be enough? I get alright stuff over here, nothing real good over here =/


Make a couple, eat one wait an hour and eat half of one, when it does kick in there will be no mistake

and tetra, your bird looks like the twin of mine in my avatar, there so fuckin awesome


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 23, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Make a couple, eat one wait an hour and eat half of one, when it does kick in there will be no mistake


alright cool. I'll probably do this with a friend of mine or something and just make three. thank you sir.


----------



## drex (Aug 27, 2008)

i actually made some firecrackers, i dont think i put enough weed or maybe the peanut butter(peter pan) i used wasnt good for it. i would like to try these again but im gonna get some nutella, also this was very helpful


----------



## garrett420 (Aug 30, 2008)

if i used like 0.7 on like 3 crackers will i still get fucked. ??
i havent smoked since tuesday so im thinking it should be good.


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 1, 2008)

how much weed and pb should we use?


----------



## mjetta (Sep 1, 2008)

I reccomend starting with half a gram, and if that doesnt work start going higher. Also, using real butter is much better than peanut butter cause of the high fat, using peanut butter is a gamble in my opinon. 

also, i wanna pint out, that everybody seems differently affected and requres different dosages. so dont be dissapointed if it doesnt work the first time or two, you gotta find what works for you


----------



## thegigglepimp (Sep 5, 2008)

I didnt have crackers so i simply mixed peanut butter and ground up green (about half a gram of home grown) and placed into some foil. Folded it up repeatedly so it wouldn't leak. In the oven on same temp that was suggested here for about 20/25 mins. It came out really dark and stank lol. Put it on some toast. Needless to say i was fucked over hardcore, was still a bit hazy the next morning.... Will be doing that again


----------



## Xigmo (Sep 7, 2008)

i make these all the time for me and my friends, the reson u hear so mana different stories (worked/didnt work) is cuz when it all comes down to the last time u smoked

smoking weed is a much faster more concentrated delivery system then firecrackers, thus raised ur tollorance above the effects of firecrackers.

when i smoke about 7 or 8 joints a day, eating a gram wont do anything,
i found if i dont smoke any weed for 3 to5 days then eat firecrackers its like a mushroom trip (with the good grown weed)

me and my friends just all stop smoken for a few days b4 we plan a night on firecrackers, the effects are amazing


----------



## jumifera (Sep 25, 2008)

good recipie


----------



## phishhead (Sep 29, 2008)

Xigmo said:


> i make these all the time for me and my friends, the reson u hear so mana different stories (worked/didnt work) is cuz when it all comes down to the last time u smoked
> 
> smoking weed is a much faster more concentrated delivery system then firecrackers, thus raised ur tollorance above the effects of firecrackers.
> 
> ...


 
that's so rite. this is really important. u can waste a lot of herb.

if you smoke all the time, u need to eat a min of 2 grams. so make 2 or 3 firecrackers each with a gram and eat em all. 

if your tolerance is high, don't b scared of 2 or 3 grams if you want to get real high. it's just weed, have fun and get real gone 

first time i ate 3 grams i went into the bthroom and couldn't believe my eyesi was stoned immaculate.roaming round the house in a fantastic daze. the more you eat the better you feel.


----------



## mahlye (Oct 21, 2008)

I just made one with about .5 or .7 of keif from haze and ate it. can I wash it down with milk? better work, hope it does lol


----------



## phishhead (Oct 21, 2008)

fuck yea wash it down with milk!! wash it down with anything. doesnt matter! you'll still get high. that should be enuff unless your tolerance is sky high. post your results..


----------



## mahlye (Oct 21, 2008)

I had an interesting feeling after a half hour to an hour but I wouldn't go as far as to say that I was high. It felt cool for the short time it lasted and I'd like to feel that way again only more intense and longer. if I use a full gram will it work? and also I've been smoking everyday and actually I just tried the firecracker today and smoked a small blunt a while ago, I'm not high anymore. will it work if I use the G tonight? nutella or Jiff peanut butter?


----------



## phishhead (Oct 21, 2008)

use regular old peanut butter. it's loaded with fats. i've done it several times and i've always used jiffy. i need to eat 2 grams. i smoke everyday. 

that's too much for 1 cracker tho, so make 2 crackers each with 1 gram of herb. the first time i did that i ate 1 and waited 30 min or so and ate the other 1. now i just gobble em both up.lol 

for me, 2 grams is what i need to be damn high for a long time. i mean couch locked for hours or focused and zoned into a workout or playing the guitar or whatever. just zoned and loving it on a steady plateau. 

from your last post man you're just like me, i wouldn't be happy with what you ate either. sounds like at least you have the method down tho, that's good. just do it again but use at least 2 grams. 

3 is even better. true true


----------



## mahlye (Oct 21, 2008)

hey thanks for the response phishhead, good looks and +rep.

I used 1.3 and made three sandwiches with it using nutella. I didn't have natural peanut butter and this nutella looked so oily and nice. I kept them in the oven for an extra minute and a half and just ate two of them. Hopefully I'll experience the effects you were describing bro, I sure hope I do. if not, I have a clip to throw in a bowl. would smoking that now trigger anything intense? I'll let you know how this turned out. it's 12:59 am now and I'd expect to feel something by 1:30 at least...

thanks again man


----------



## phishhead (Oct 21, 2008)

hey rite on bro where you at? you probably have a real good body buzz rite now. hope you didn't smoke that bowl just yet. it's best to be straight, the eat, the smoke later. that's what we do. 

anyway no problem man just want to help. i've wasted a lot a herb in the past becuse i didn't use enuff, as well as other reasons. so i have a ton of trial and error under my belt. fucking expensive lessons tho. lol. 

thanks for the rep kid.


----------



## mahlye (Oct 21, 2008)

yo nothing yet at all. I'm eating that third sandwich. I'm hoping it will sneak up on me. I didn't exactly eat on an empty stomach though.

yeah, no problem.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 21, 2008)

that sux. 2 is the magic number.. you should still get a great body buzz tho.. 

last night i mixed a couple tablespoons of the last of my cannaoil to some jiffy pb and stirred it real good, it gets a little soupy but still delicous. i put it on 2 peices of toast with tea. it was so good and i was pretty damn high for while. there was maybe a gram and a half in that oil. 

peanutbutter does a fantastic job at masking the cannabis flavor, and when infused in oil and mixed with pb it's perfect. i could eat it all day and want more. it's that good.


----------



## mahlye (Oct 22, 2008)

I just smoked that bowl and my high is getting pretty good. I can definitely tell a difference in state now. all in all, I think that the next time I try this it will be with another persons marijuana.


----------



## mahlye (Oct 22, 2008)

alright last night I ate three and nothing happened until I smoked that bowl and it was pretty chill at first. I started getting pretty stoned and then just went to bed because it was so late...but while I was laying there I got completely fucked up like I was so so so high. it was ridiculous, I couldn't even sleep. it was a really interesting feeling lol. def. going to try that again but I'm not eating three next time...I was still high this morning


----------



## phishhead (Oct 22, 2008)

lol. well, glad you got wrecked man, that's the idea rite.lol that's messed up how theat bowl triggered your high. something like that happened to me once, i forgot til now. 

i started using MJ as an alternative to pain killers. i was in a fight and messed up my back hardcore and didn't want to take what they were prescribing..pharmacuticals are so bad for your body. but i didn't really want to become a huge smoker either cause that's no good for me either. then i learned how to cook herb and my eyes have been pied ever since. plus i vap it and smoke it all day too. lol. so much for saving my lungs.


----------



## hemlockstones (Oct 23, 2008)

for some reason they always take about an hour and 1/2 to hit me so (i also have to eat about 2g)... keep that in mind diff metabolisms


----------



## davec145 (Oct 23, 2008)

is there any way to tell if they are done by opening the cracker and looking at the weed?


----------



## phishhead (Oct 23, 2008)

davec145 said:


> is there any way to tell if they are done by opening the cracker and looking at the weed?


 
no man, you can't really tell. it looks cooked after only a few minutes. 

what instructions did you follow?


----------



## davec145 (Oct 23, 2008)

i put natural penut butter on 2 gram crackers, ground up my bud, spread the bud across so it was like a long sandwich cracker after i put the other cracker on. then i wrapped it in tin foil, put it in the oven for 22 mins on 320 heat. i didnt really feel any effects but thats probly cuz i only ate about 1.2 grams and i blaze almost everyday


----------



## phishhead (Oct 23, 2008)

your tolerance is just too high. same thing happened to me, i thought i wasn't doing something right until i doubled up the amounts and realized i had just been "scared" into thinking i should only use 1g when eating. or maybe it was that i didn't want to "waste" too much weed on cooking, so i'd just use a small amount. either way i was wrong. 

same thing with extraction...the more the better. thc is transferred to a stronger cannabanoid when consumed, but you need to consume enuff to significantly raise the thc levels already in your body.

if you didn't smoke for a few days or a week and then ate that firscracker you'd be buzzing pretty good. but to get seriously stoned you need 3 grams. but 2 min.


----------



## davec145 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok cool man, thanks


----------



## phishhead (Oct 23, 2008)

my pleasure bro. keep us updated on this thread


----------



## mahlye (Oct 23, 2008)

davec145 said:


> i put natural penut butter on 2 gram crackers, ground up my bud, spread the bud across so it was like a long sandwich cracker after i put the other cracker on. then i wrapped it in tin foil, put it in the oven for 22 mins on 320 heat. i didnt really feel any effects but thats probly cuz i only ate about 1.2 grams and i blaze almost everyday



bro you used 1.2 and still didn't feel anything? that's weird...I have been smoking everyday also and 1.2 worked for me. Actually, I even smoked that day.

I used ritz crackers, nutella and made three sandwiches. I ate all three and after almost two hours - nothing. It wasn't until I took ONE hit from a bowl that I started getting really high. higher and higher by the minute. I honestly didn't want to get as high as I was.

I'd say next time try 2 grams and use smaller crackers maybe, but graham crackers would probably work fine too. I left mine in for an extra minute too. eat that and if nothing smoke a little bit but watch out.


----------



## 420Freek (Oct 23, 2008)

donWonton said:


> anyone use JIF and still get stoned???


 
I used jif in the little snack packs single serving cups.

I put about .5g of vaped weed in the PB and mixed it up good.
Then put a dollop of the vaped/PB onto each saltine then topped with an additional saltine. Just enough to cover both sammiches.
Wrapped it up in tin foil and sealed the ends up real good.
Oven pre-heated to 320f
Placed in middle rack for 25m.
Empty stomach.
5pm
Let them cool then ate one and all the pb that oozed out around the firecracker.
Taste was not bad at all.
Firecracker was good too.
Had dinner and about an hour and half later had no symptoms or high feelings.
I ate the second one.
Its now 10:00 and i only have a slight feeling that i got high.
more like a percocet and 1 beer.
I'm not sure it was from the Jif with low fat content or the vaped weed.
I do vape til 90% dark brown with 10% very light brown.
This was a 1.5g of crip b4 vape and about about 1.2g after vape. (guestimation)

I will definetly try it again with some good nugs and some real FAT PB.


----------



## swhit (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for this recipe. I followed your instructions exactly except I mixed my crushed weed with the peanut butter and a little oil. I just used a knife to fold them together on a plate. Then I put the spread on crackers to make 3 firecrackers. I ate two of them about an hour ago and smoked a tiny bit. Now I am extra ripped.


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 6, 2009)

++++++rep nice post and i have to ask but how long do they go into the oven for? lol


----------



## maluco420 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey man great post made some last night i used 3 grams and i ate it all at once and i got so fucking high, man i dont even remember sleeping last night i just remember me waking up this morning to go to work, another thing i went to the bathroom at work and man that shit was stinking like weed i even got worried my boss was going to go in there and smell it that would of been my luck lol

well just got home from work and i am making some more another 3 grams


Maluco420


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 6, 2009)

thats sooooooooooooo funny...lol

i got my non- smoker friend extremely stoned when he stayed over a couple years back, hes a big guy. i made spaghetti and loaded the sauce with ground bud. he didnt want to stop eating the shit. it hit him within 20m, we were blaze to the sky and it didnt take much. that was good times.

I love PB so this is on my "TO-DO" list


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Jan 6, 2009)

yea just tried this a couple days ago about 2 grams on three different cracker sandwiches with skippy pb i think in the toaster oven at like320 for 25- 30 took like 2 hours to hit me fully but it got me BLAZED for a couple hours and when i woke up the next mornin my eys were still red and a felt it slightly for a couple hours into the day so it works if anybody still has any doubt.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 8, 2009)

Great method - I would just change 1 thing.

Fuck the crackers. Get Tostitos Scoops tortilla chips. Open the bag and select one that has a nice bowl shape and follow this method. No mess and it tastes GREAT!!!


----------



## mjetta (Jan 10, 2009)

ive slowed down on smoking lately and tried this the other day. Its really like a trip cause you get so blazed. its easy to under-estimate how powerful its gonna be


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 10, 2009)

yea, fire crackers are best if you dont smoke for at least a day before hand...
wouldnt suggest giving one of these to a rookie smoker, can get intense for just weed


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 11, 2009)

Also - eat on an empty stomach!!!


----------



## greentea (Jan 12, 2009)

QFT, eat a meal at least a couple hours before that way you can let it chilll


----------



## mahlye (Jan 15, 2009)

firecrackers are certainly the best


----------



## TheGreenMonster2012 (Jun 5, 2009)

So I just cooked and ate 3 firecrackers, made exactly the way this thread suggested, I used about 4.5 grams of some schwag. I guess we'll see how this goes. I haven't had much experience cooking with pot, so I thought I would rather have too much than too little. If I can remember to, I'll update later.
TGM


----------



## TheGreenMonster2012 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well its starting to hit me... Kinda creeping, but its enjoyable. Overall, firecrackers are a success! 
TGM


----------



## Wild (Jun 5, 2009)

How long will they last for and still get you buzzed? I want to cook some now (before my parents come over for dinner) and then eat at about 7.30. If I cook them now and fridge them till later, will they still work just as well as freshly baked crackers.
Tried some microwave recipe that failed last night and cant afford to waste much more bud. They do sound fun


----------



## conehead420 (Jun 15, 2009)

i just ate one then but im allready stoned from smoking bongs all morning i smoke pot all day most days but i put like 2 grams in 2 of them and then ate them im worried ill get 2 stoned and just fall asleep until tonight and waist a day off lol


----------



## mjetta (Jan 15, 2010)

Bump!


boop!


----------

